# The Cottage Hospital. Thetford, Norfolk. Pic Heavy.



## Black Shuck (Dec 7, 2009)

Had an extremely early Morning Explore with the very Sprightly M02W Team to visit this small Local Hospital in the Breckland Town of Thetford in West Norfolk. I cannot find a lot of History about this Hospital Suffice to say it bit the Dust in about 2007, I think! Comprising a small General Ward an Audiology Dept and the Star of the explore a fully intact X Ray Room where some Urbex Shannagins were enjoyed! Anyway less of the Waffle and on with the Pics... On arrival, we found reception...



I dont think anyone will be making a call on this for some time to come!








I though this was a nice Touch! aaah!





Nothing like a Mouldy Bed!


An X Ray Lightbox, we deduced!


I found this nifty little Gadget on a Table in a long Defunct Office





The Explorer Kid doing a Long John Silver Impression! Pieces of Eight!


Man of 2 Worlds doing a Frakenstein Impression! Its Alive I tell you ALLIIVVE!!!


Explorer Kid Cotemplating, Life the Universe and Mating Habits of A Garden Snail!


Hes so Cool! M02W Once again!...


Your looking Good Fella!





























This is the Small Audiology Booth..
































































































































Thats all Folks!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 7, 2009)

The Place was pretty trashed inside as the Local Neanderthals had been using the place as a Drug Den. All in all a good explore with Great Company.


----------



## mal33bb (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pyramid Calculator*

Good Photo's Liked the Pyramid Calculator Donated by a Drug Company Selling ciproxin, Tacky as Hell but Free I Suppose ,Sales People some Times Have Goodies to Help Sell there Wears, A Kickback a Bung a Crate of Vino ,But Drug Companies Cheapo Pens and TaT From Mondeo Man ,,,


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 8, 2009)

mal33bb said:


> Good Photo's Liked the Pyramid Calculator Donated by a Drug Company Selling ciproxin, Tacky as Hell but Free I Suppose ,Sales People some Times Have Goodies to Help Sell there Wears, A Kickback a Bung a Crate of Vino ,But Drug Companies Cheapo Pens and TaT From Mondeo Man ,,,



I knowwhat your saying Mal! Beware the Dreaded Company Rep eh!


----------



## gavnorfolk (Dec 8, 2009)

Great lookig pics,It's a shame the local numptys had trashed the place but looks like a fun poke around
cheers
gav


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Gav I liked this a lot especially the X Ray room!.


----------



## Speed (Dec 8, 2009)

get there quick before the xray gets smashed, was well surprised how intact that room was compared with the rest of the place..


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 9, 2009)

Speed said:


> get there quick before the xray gets smashed, was well surprised how intact that room was compared with the rest of the place..



Thanks Speed! The place was quite trashed although the XRay room was the Highlight of the explore!


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Dec 15, 2009)

oooh my brother-in-law lives in thetford. wonder if theyll put me up for the night. looks like a good explore.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 15, 2009)

Anthillmob74 said:


> oooh my brother-in-law lives in thetford. wonder if theyll put me up for the night. looks like a good explore.



It was ok. Be careful though, as there loads of Needles.


----------



## Pugstar (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, I'm Impressed shuck, fantastic photoset, with druggies using the place I'm suprised as much is there as is.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes it was quite a scaryscene but just a question of common sense really.


----------



## whatalotafun (Dec 16, 2009)

looks like a good explore, i drove past this place today. if it wasn't the middle of the day i would have popped in for a look! looks great


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 16, 2009)

whatalotafun said:


> looks like a good explore, i drove past this place today. if it wasn't the middle of the day i would have popped in for a look! looks great



You cant just pop in dude. It was a bit different!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice one! It's in better condition than most of Thetford! 
Loving all the old equipment like the kidney trays. You done a good job of lighting it too, as I'm assuming it was pitch black?!


----------



## whatalotafun (Dec 16, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> You cant just pop in dude. It was a bit different!




i grew up partly on abbey farm (7 years) in thetford. then moved back for a while. this used to be my local! i remember going here with my mum!.

i know you can't just "pop in". the big fence around the outside is a bit of a deterance.

but i think i'll add this to my list!


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Dec 16, 2009)

b-i-l lives on the site of the old safari park? aparently.

is it close by? i dont know thetford well at all but i can quiz him abot it


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 16, 2009)

I honestly didnt know there was a safari Park.


----------



## Potter (Dec 17, 2009)

That really is fantastic.

I'm amazed that security monitor isn't smashed.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks we liked it a lot!


----------

